# UniPhoxx Ice



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I was admittedly slow to come on board with this model, but a couple of vids by Dan Ambrosius persuaded me. All of the accolades are true and then some (take a bow Matt). At an inch shorter than a Scout, it fulfills my current size preferences and visually, it's simply a delight. Wish I could afford a few more of these bc many of the colors give me the wants, opaque red for example.*

*The plan is to make a dedicated 5/16 shooter with tapered TTF flats but I'm not locked into anything yet.*

*One caveat - don't believe their 5 day delivery claim - from the U.K. to Vegas took 6 days. TSK! *  

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/product-page/translucent-range-uniphoxx-slingshot-frame


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I love my uniphoxx, lots of banding options and pretty comfy for a pinch grip

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I got the same shooter from Dan.

Great small frame!

Mine is banded up TTF for 3/8 steel.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Those are some sweet looking shooter's... I will have to give it some thought about getting any more shooters.....

Just have too many now that are sitting on the shelf..not being used.....at present time I am rotation between 2 shooters...

For my application..I do much better shooting with just 1 shooter & staying with that one....


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If these were available when I looked to get back into slingshots 3-4 years ago - I would have been shooting 3 years longer by now.

If you live in the UK - there really is no excuse - get one a month. The quality at the price point is astounding.


----------

